# New Magazine for Ponies



## ahrobertspony (Oct 25, 2011)

The inaugural issue of the American Society Pony ezine is now available online. You can check it out by visiting Society Pony Online at www.societypony.com

Click on the "ezine" menu button near the upper left corner. No subscription is required. Check it out!


----------



## Leeana (Oct 27, 2011)

Love it! Looks great!

Looking forward to the next issue


----------



## markadoodle (Nov 1, 2011)

Love it, thanks for the link.


----------

